# Visa Waiver Program - Multiple Entries from Different Countries



## bp912 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

My boyfriend is a French citizen who will finish his master's degree in 2012. We have been together for a few years and last summer he stayed with me for about 80 days on the Visa Waiver program. He is on break right now and came back to visit me for 10 days. Upon arrival, immigration interrogated him for about 1/2 hour. I'm guessing they see that he has ties here and are very suspicious about him over-staying. 

My question relates to our plans this summer. I am graduating and am planning a series of trips before I begin working. Our plans have him flying over here in the middle of June, then the two of us taking a round trip flight to Argentina in early July for 10 days, followed by a roundtrip flight to Hong Kong and Kuala Lumpur for about 10 days at the end of July and beginning of August. He will then leave in mid August. Will we encounter any troubles when dealing with immigration? His total time in the US from mid June - mid August is only about 70 days, including time we will be out of the country in that range. I'm just worried he will be seen as abusing the system or trying to live here. Already planning on him bringing proof of student enrollment, a copy of his lease, bank accounts, flight itinerary etc to prove his ties to France. Is there anything else we can do to make this happen smoothly? 

I really appreciate any advice or insights. Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One of the best things he could carry to prove his intentions of returning to France would be the return ticket confirmation showing that he is indeed going back as he says he is. Given the frequent entries over a fairly short period of time, you should expect to be closely questioned on each entry. They're just doing their jobs. As long as you're sticking to the letter of the VWP terms and have the documents to prove it, just answer whatever questions are put to you, calmly and politely and you'll soon be on your way.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

